# Tecumseh LEV 120 won't restart when hot



## pmdubya (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got a Toro 22" Recycler lawnmower with a Tecumseh 6.5 HP GTS engine. I believe it is a 2005 model (I bought it used in 2006). 

Until now, the engine has been pretty dependable. However, lately, it's been acting up once it's hot. I would start to cut my grass and after the second or third bag change, the mower would not restart. Seems like there is no spark at all. 

So far, I've done the following;
Emptied gas tank
Bought new gasoline
Pulled carburetor apart to look for dirt
Replaced spark plug and air filter

The engine starts quite easily when cold, but if I shut it off once it warms up, it won't start again until it cools down. It makes for a VERY long grass-cutting experience

I'm suspicious that the ignition coil might be the problem, but in talking with a couple different local techs over the phone last week, two of three had mentioned an exhaust valve may be at fault. 

This evening, I removed the upper housing from the engine, pulled off the ignition coil and found it to be rusty on the bottom where it connects to the engine block. I sanded off the rust from the connection points and put it back together, but I won't have a chance to test the engine again until next weekend. 

Am I wasting my time with what I've done so far, or should I simply order a new coil? Not being able to cut the grass is a hassle since it's growing so fast. Turn-around times at repair shops are around 10 days and getting to them with my hectic work schedule is nearly impossible.

The mower is used for about 1 hour each week from April to October and is stored in a weather-tight shed. I would hope that an exhaust valve would not crap-out after only a few years of use.

Any help would be appreciated.

Peter


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds to me like it is a coil issue. Have you checked for spark when it is not starting?
Dean


----------



## pmdubya (Jun 23, 2009)

I pulled the plug out and pulled the cord a half dozen times but couldn't see a spark. I was hoping that sanding the contacts might be the solution. I managed to run the mower again this evening. After 20 minutes of cutting the grass, I turned it off. Tried to start it again after about 5 minutes - no joy.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you touching the tip of the plug to the cylinder head? You may want to try a new plug also.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not uncommon for the coils to fail like this. Test it for spark when it's cold and see if you can see a spark. This should tell you whether or not you can see the spark the coil is producing. 

If the exhaust valve is the problem, the engine will try to start and may sputter and just not pick up any speed, if the valve is leaking bad enough to cause no hot restart, then it should also be hard to start when cold.

The correct ignition module for your engine is Tecumseh Part No. 34443C, most lawn mower dealers should stock this coil.


----------



## pmdubya (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, 30yearTech.

The spark plug is one of the first things I replaced. It starts on the first pull when it's cold - no sputtering at all. The problem only surfaces when it's hot.

I'll find the part today.:thumbsup:

Cheers!

Peter


----------

